# swift royale 630 [1999] fiat ducato



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Hi..Does anybody know where i can find the fridge fuse [12 volt operation]
the handbook says under the bonnet???
Also charging unit in wardrobe does not charge when hooked up to mains any sugestions as to why.......thanks i hope someone can help..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Please see my answer in the newcomers thread.

Double posting is frowned upon.

Gerald


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

gerald...  sorry ....regards alan


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't see anything in the newcomers bit, and would rather like to know where my fridge fuse is too (similar model, equally vague handbook)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

>> HERE <<  Mike. Top thread.

Gerald


----------

